# 75 gallon Denison Barb stocking questions



## Somethingfishy101 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi! I have stocking questions for 2 tanks. I have a moderately planted 75 gallon tank with lots of driftwood and a sand bottom. It has 2 Fluval 306 canister filters and I keep it at 78 degrees. 

4x Denison Barb/Roseline shark (they didn't want more company, 4.5 inches now)
5x Hatchet fish (silver/common) (I won't add more, they bicker)
6x peppered cory
3x Agassiz cory (very old, couldn't find more)
4x Otto (there had been 10 originally)
3x Nerite snails

In the 75 g would mystery snails eat the plants? Would ghost shrimp or similar-sized shrimp be eaten by the Denison barbs? What about bamboo shrimp? What other fish can I add? I also have 7 cardinal tetras in there right now but I'm planning on moving them into my 20g standard/tall.

The 20 gallon standard/tall has an Aquaclear 20g HOB filter and an Aquaclear 30g HOB filter with 1 German blue ram (who was harassing the cory's in the big tank) and 6 harlequin rasboras. Is there something I can put in to clean the bottom that won't be harassed by the somewhat aggressive GBR? Shrimp? Kuhli loaches? Snails? I have lots of fake plants and caves and a huge ball of real java moss. Will adding the cardinals be too much? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Somethingfishy101 (Dec 24, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions at least for other fish for the 75? Maybe Angels, Bolivian Rams, or Congo Tetras? Thoughts? Maybe a bristlenose pleco? Anything else? Thanks for your input


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I've had Dennisons and Congo tetra together. They both have a similar activity level and did well together. Plus they both look great in a planted tank. Most likely ghost shrimp will get eaten but a few may survive if you have enough hiding spots. Bamboo shrimp might be ok since they are larger but I've never kept them so I'm not sure.

Mystery snails I've had never ate my plants, just cleaned the leaves off.


----------



## Somethingfishy101 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation on the Congo tetras with the Denison barbs, has anyone had Congo tetras with hatchet fish?


----------

